# Windows 7 "Es ist keine Verbindung verfügbar"



## Ozzelot (19. November 2011)

*Windows 7 "Es ist keine Verbindung verfügbar"*

Hallo,

habe folgendes Problem bei meinem neuen Rechner. Wenn ich den Rechner neustarte (zwecks Windows Update, Treiber oder sonstiges) kommt es ständig vor das er kein Internet mehr findet, muss dann zisch mal neustarten bis das rote X auf dem Computer unten im Infobereich wieder verschwindet, es ist vorher dieser Ladekreis zu sehn und dann kommt entweder das rote X oder er findet das Netzwerk. Es ist schon ziemlich nervig manchmal 5-6 mal neuzustarten bis ich endlich wieder ins Internet komm. Hoffe einer hat vielleicht eine Lösung für meine Problem, sonst werd ich wohl den Rechner morgen nochmal neu aufsetzen, wäre auch nicht tragisch, da er noch relativ frisch ist und ich nicht sonderlich viel installiert hab. Unten nochmal ein Bild von dem Fehler, wenn ich da auf die Problembehandlung geh wird mir nur vorgeschlagen das Kabel zu überprüfen, als ob ich da nicht schon selbst drauf gekommen wär. 

Gruß
Ozzelot


----------



## turbosnake (19. November 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 "Es ist keine Verbindung verfügbar"*

Wie gehst du ins i-net?


----------



## Ozzelot (19. November 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 "Es ist keine Verbindung verfügbar"*

Über nen Rooter von der Telekom, an den anderen 2 PCs und am Laptop über W-Lan hab ich die Probleme nicht, da läuft jeweils XP und Win 2000 aufm Laptop.


----------



## turbosnake (19. November 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 "Es ist keine Verbindung verfügbar"*

Und wie über Lan oder Wlan?
Und welche HW benutzt du dafür?

Wenn ich meinen aus dem Energiesaprmodus wecke muss ich meinen USB-Wlan-Stick abziehen und wieder dranstekcen.


----------



## Ozzelot (19. November 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 "Es ist keine Verbindung verfügbar"*

Über normales Kabel also LAN. Was genau meinst du mit Hardware? Hab das ASUS P8Z68-V/GEN3 Board und nutze davon den OnBoard LAN Chip, Intel(R) 82579V Gigabit Network Connection müsste der genaue Chip heißen. Als Rooter hab ich einen Speedport W 701V und eigentlich bisher nie solche Probleme gehabt. Umgestellt hab ich in Windows im Netzwerkbereich auch nichts.
Im Energiesparmodus war ich bisher noch nicht, beim ersten Rechner start hat ich bisher auch noch keine Probleme, halt nur wenn ich ihn neustarte, auch nicht immer aber zu 90%, muss ich den Rechner dann noch mehrmals neustarten bis es wieder geht.


----------



## derP4computer (19. November 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 "Es ist keine Verbindung verfügbar"*



> Wenn ich den Rechner neustarte (zwecks Windows Update, Treiber oder  sonstiges) kommt es ständig vor das er kein Internet mehr findet, muss  dann zisch mal neustarten bis das rote X auf dem Computer unten im  Infobereich wieder verschwindet, es ist vorher dieser Ladekreis zu sehn  und dann kommt entweder das rote X oder er findet das Netzwerk.


Willkommen im Club.
Ich kenne das Problem auch, nur habe ich bis jetzt noch keine Lösung gefunden.
Das ständige Neustarten ist keine Lösung, also nehme ich einen WLAN USB Stick bis es wieder funktioniert.


----------



## Ozzelot (19. November 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 "Es ist keine Verbindung verfügbar"*

Ich könnte villeicht mal noch die ältere Treiber Version testen, im moment hab ich die Version 16.5.0.0/108.37 (MBytes) vom 31.10.2011, die ältere wäre die 15.6.0.0/120.73 (MBytes) vom 13.10.2011. Hab leider keinen  WLAN Stick und finde WLAN auch meist beim zocken suboptimal, dann doch lieber die restarts, die gehen ja auch ziemlich fix mit der SSD.


----------



## Guecufu (2. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Windows 7 "Es ist keine Verbindung verfügbar"*

Hab genau das gleiche Problem bei diesem Board. Ich weis jetzt nicht welche Treiber auf der Asus-Disc, die beim Board dabei war sind. Aber mit diesen und mit den Neuen von Asus.com gehts nicht. Neuinstallieren geht auch, da brauch man die kiste nicht zigmal neustarten  Wenn ihr ne Lösung des Problems gefunden habt bitte posten.


----------



## Ozzelot (15. März 2012)

*AW: Windows 7 "Es ist keine Verbindung verfügbar"*

Das Problem besteht immer noch, muss den Rechner meistens 4-5 mal Neustartet bis Internet endlich wieder geht, zum Glück geht das ja relativ fix dank der SSD.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (15. März 2012)

*AW: Windows 7 "Es ist keine Verbindung verfügbar"*



Ozzelot schrieb:


> Das Problem besteht immer noch, muss den Rechner meistens 4-5 mal Neustartet bis Internet endlich wieder geht, zum Glück geht das ja relativ fix dank der SSD.


 
Du kannst versuchen anstatt den Rechner neustarten im Gerätemanager den Netzwerkanschluss zu deaktivieren und wieder zu aktivieren.
Das geht erstens schneller als neu Starten und manchmal funktionierts.

Und probier mal die Netzwekgeschwindigkeit in den Eigenschaften des Anschlusses "von Hand" auf  "100MB Full Duplex" zu setzen.
Das geht im Gerätemanager --> Doppelklick auf den Netzwerkanschluß --> Tab "Erweitert" --> dort sollte irgendeine "Eigenschaft" stehen wie "Speed & Duplex".
So heißt jedenfalls bei meinem Atheros Chip.


----------



## Ozzelot (15. März 2012)

*AW: Windows 7 "Es ist keine Verbindung verfügbar"*

Das mit dem deaktivieren->aktivieren werd ich mal testen. 
Den genauen Punkt hab ich leider nicht gefunden, glaub das ist beim Intel Chip etwas anders aufgebaut, hab da einen eigenen Tab gefunden für Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit soll ich da mal von "Automatisch Aushandeln" auf "100 Mbit/s Volldublex" stellen? 
Hab unten nochmal einen zumsammengeschnipselten Screenshot angehängt.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (16. März 2012)

*AW: Windows 7 "Es ist keine Verbindung verfügbar"*



Ozzelot schrieb:


> soll ich da mal von "Automatisch Aushandeln" auf "100 Mbit/s Volldublex" stellen?


 
Ja - probier das mal aus.
Meld dich falls es funktioniert.


----------



## Ozzelot (17. März 2012)

*AW: Windows 7 "Es ist keine Verbindung verfügbar"*

Hat leider beides nicht geholfen, weder das deaktivieren->aktivieren noch das umstellen auf 100 MBit/s Volldublex.


----------

